
Unexpected SQLite with Swift - groue
https://medium.com/@gwendal.roue/unexpected-sqlite-with-swift-ddc6343bcbfc
======
gigatexal
I'll have to give it another look but the killer missing feature for me is
windowing functions. They don't exist in SQLite when I looked at it last
(within the last 6 months or so).

The callbacks on datachange are nice. They sound similar to change data
capture in SQLServer.

~~~
groue
> They sound similar to change data capture in SQLServer.

Yes. There is a difference, though: SQLite is embedded, and there is zero
latency between an application and its database.

This means that change notifications can be emitted synchronously right after
a committed transaction, allowing the application to process the change before
any other change could be performed.

This makes it much easier to get a very robust solution for a whole class of
database synchronization problems.

~~~
gigatexal
Hmm, i had no idea it was that powerful/feature rich.

